# A Warning To Stiff-necked Rebellious Sinners



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 27, 2008)

This was sent to me from Phil Johnson's blog. I can not get the link to work so I cut and pasted it. Fits right in with some of the rebels I'm dealing with in my family right now. Had to go and get one of them out of jail last night. 

"The God of the Second Chance" — sometimes
via Pyromaniacs by DJP on 2/22/08

by Dan Phillips

Not sure how many times I've heard it said and/or preached that "God is the God of the second chance." But it's a number larger than one.

Usually the Biblical backdrop is Jonah, "the reluctant prophet." ("Reluctant" as in, "So, you say head East? Hm... where's the quickest boat heading West...?")

Now, strictly, I don't myself think of Jonah in "second chance" terms. He didn't try to serve God, fail miserably, and get a "second chance" at it. Rather, he tried to run away from the revealed, binding will of God; was arrested, swallowed, sunk, shaken, stirred, thoroughly marinated, then thrown back into service, indeed loving God, but not so much loving what he had to do.

But in a way, that is a second chance. "Do this." "No." "Here's a second chance: do this."

Other Bible characters do get multiple opportunities. Pharaoh certainly did, though the net effect of his hard-hearted response was to glorify Yahweh (Exodus 9:16; 14:4, 17-18). Nebuchadnezzar did (Daniel 2, 3, 4). Herod did (Mark 6:17-20). Felix did (Acts 24:24-26).

But not everybody did. For instance, Esau's irreversible selling of his birthright and loss of his blessing is a chilling example (Hebrews 12:16-17). He did not get a second chance.

Moreover, Belshazzar didn't get a second chance as Nebuchadnezzar had. A foolish feast, the hand writes, aged Daniel scorchingly pronounces his doom — and he's gone. Nor is anyone guaranteed limitless "second chances." Herod Agrippa ran out of chances (Acts 12:20-23). Israel ran out of chances before their fall to Assyria (2 Kings 17:7-18). Judah ran out of chances before their exile in Babylon (2 Chronicles 36:15-16). Hearers of the Gospel run out of chances (Hebrews 1:1-4; 3:13; 12:25).

It is a great, immeasurable act of folly to assume that God's grace today means He'll spare us tomorrow. Today's show of divine mercy is no guarantee of forbearance tomorrow. In fact, today's show of grace obliges us to repent today (Romans 2:4; Hebrews 3:7-19).

Here, I think, is a proper statement of the tension:

The Bible holds out great hope to the repentant man or woman who scarce dares to dream that God could accept him or her in Christ.

The Bible holds out no hope to the unrepentant man who presumes on the longsuffering of God, and who misinterprets His forbearance as approval (Romans 2:4-5).

And so, whether in preaching, writing, or conversation: if I am dealing with someone who knows full well that he is thumbing his nose in God's face, shall I comfort Him with thoughts God's endless patience and kindness and grace and "unconditional forgiveness"?

Or shall I not earnestly and soberly point him to the fact that he's already run out the clock, that he's already in extra innings, that he hasn't a leg to stand on, and that he needs to do business with God on God's terms, and do it now?

Which would be truer? Which would better serve God, and my friend?

Now is not solely "the acceptable time" (2 Corinthians 6:2).

It's the only time.


----------



## David_A_Reed (Feb 27, 2008)

The _Left Behind_ novels (and accompanying non-fiction books) are responsible for some of the popular "second chance" expectation. Millions of readers have been taught that, even when Christ returns to take the Church to heaven, they will be able to take warning from this event, and then have seven more years to make up their minds about Christ.

For example, character Bruce Barnes is a hypocritical assistant pastor who does not really believe the Bible, but goes through the motions at church because it is his job. He gets a "second chance" after his believing parishioners are raptured. 

One of the Left Behind novels is actually titled _Second Chance_ (in the kids series).

Around 65 million books and videos have been sold in this series, and their impact on popular attitudes should not be underestimated. Meanwhile, Bibles sit on the shelf.


----------



## KMK (Feb 27, 2008)

I love the part about telling the unrepentant sinner that he "is already in extra innings." 

Thanks, Mr. Farley

This helps also to understand Luke 17:3,4



> Take heed to yourselves: If thy brother trespass against thee, rebuke him; *and if he repent*, forgive him. And if he trespass against thee seven times in a day, and seven times in a day turn again to thee, saying, I repent; thou shalt forgive him.



God may have longsuffering, but He does not/cannot forgive unrepented of sin. Do we think that we have the ability but God does not? How can people be driven to repentance if we continue to give them second chances to sin against us without some kind of contrition. As hard as it may be, we err if we get in the way of God's chastening by continually giving the unrepentant 'second chances'.

On the other hand, we must be ready to give 7 times 70 'second chances' as long as there is repentance.

Mr. Farley, has your loved one repented since you have bailed him out? Lord, I pray that he does. I pray that Mr. Farley's kindness will penetrate a hard heart.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 27, 2008)

KMK said:


> I love the part about telling the unrepentant sinner that he "is already in extra innings."
> 
> Thanks, Mr. Farley
> 
> ...




Not repented but in deep reflection. Terms of his bail is he has to stay with me. That will be tough on him. I will make sure of it.

BTW, I think I have the link working now.
Pyromaniacs: "The God of the Second Chance" â€” <i>sometimes</i>


----------



## KMK (Feb 27, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> Not repented but in deep reflection. Terms of his bail is he has to stay with me. That will be tough on him. I will make sure of it.



"It is a fearful thing to fall into the hands of James Farley."


----------



## holyfool33 (Feb 27, 2008)

David_A_Reed said:


> The _Left Behind_ novels (and accompanying non-fiction books) are responsible for some of the popular "second chance" expectation. Millions of readers have been taught that, even when Christ returns to take the Church to heaven, they will be able to take warning from this event, and then have seven more years to make up their minds about Christ.
> 
> For example, character Bruce Barnes is a hypocritical assistant pastor who does not really believe the Bible, but goes through the motions at church because it is his job. He gets a "second chance" after his believing parishioners are raptured.
> 
> ...



Now Now it's not all dispensational premillinialism Dan Phillips himself is a Dispensational Pre Mil and if you put off accepting Christ until the tribulation chances are you wont ever be saved also you seem to be creating a straw but that is neither here nor there


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 27, 2008)

KMK said:


> Blueridge Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Not repented but in deep reflection. Terms of his bail is he has to stay with me. That will be tough on him. I will make sure of it.
> ...


----------

